# Southern DE?????



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Going to be spending a week with friends on Chincoteague, and would love to get some riding time in while I'm there. What's it like if I head north? Never been there, so I'm disinclined to rely totally on maps....

Help!!!!!


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Chincoteague is great ... but avoid Rt. 13 the main north/south highway. Cross it with caution.
.
I've done the Chesapeake Bay Env. society (CBES) annual rides for several years. 
The rides were mainly south of Chincoteague. CBES Between the Waters Bike Tour
Maybe contact them and try to get tickets to the locals' Oyster Roast while you are there.
.
Friendly locals ... considerate drivers ... Onancock is a neat small town with some coffee shops and docks.
.
The ride out to Saxis was scenic .... 
.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

My limited experience riding on the Eastern Shore was from the Kiptopeake area. 

Generally, there are older roads that parallell Rte 13 that are lightly travelled. The road riding is good, if flat and potentially windy. East west roads are no problem.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Forgot to add, there are 3 Maryland counties between Chincoteague VA and Southern DE.

Biking Eastern Shore


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

